# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Serbian Internet Beekeeping Journal

## prakel

Some time back Chris gave me a link to some articles by Ian Rumsey on this

http://pcela.rs/IndexE.htm

site. There is actually a wealth of material/articles from around the world, a lot of it seems a little off centre at first sight but I like that aspect even more; it's good to open ourselves to stuff which makes us think outside of our existing experience.

Thank you for the original link Chris.

----------

